# Bulk Rhizomes wanted for 2016/17 hops season



## Stu Brew (2/5/16)

Hi im just getting in early this year. Hopefully a few of the guys here will be happy to sell swap to us and then watch us grow some monster plants with them. 

We had a seriously successful pilot season here. Averaging 2.2kg wet per first year rhizomes. Im specifically after Nugget, Cascade and Chinook as well as some aroma varieties. Anything from NZ like Super Alpha(now Waimea).

Happy to pay or swap. I need to do some digging in August and im hoping to pull up at least 50 Columbus Rhizomes. These are absolutely monstrous plants which reached 6m last season. So maybe not suitable for a smaller back yard. 

I can get oil profiles tested so I have no issues if you're a litte unsure on what exactly the rhizomes are....I just need LOTS! 

Many Regards Stuart


----------



## kaiserben (2/5/16)

I realise you might want to use your columbus rhizomes in a swap, and I don't have anything to swap myself, but if you have any to spare (or if you wanted to sell some) I'm very keen to start growing here in Sydney.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/5/16)

I'm keen for Columbus rhizome for purchase too.


----------



## CheekyPanda (2/5/16)

Yeah I would be willing to purchase a batch of rhizomes.


----------



## Stu Brew (3/5/16)

Unfortunately guys....I wont have any to sell this year Columbus wise. I am reusing every rhizome that comes out of the ground to either swap for other varieties or to re plan for our extensiont! 

2017/18 I should have a ton of them to sell though....just not very close atm. We should be selling bulk rhizomes by that season. So August 2017 will be the earliest I will be selling direct to the public. Unfortunately its a bit of a waiting game until we're growing a few hundred I just have to re-use everything I can!


----------



## Matplat (3/5/16)

No-one seems keen to buy my first year (potted) plants off me, so I will pull them out and separate the rhizomes.

I've got cluster and EKG available, but I don't want to exchange, just sell.....


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/5/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Unfortunately guys....I wont have any to sell this year Columbus wise. I am reusing every rhizome that comes out of the ground to either swap for other varieties or to re plan for our extensiont!
> 
> 2017/18 I should have a ton of them to sell though....just not very close atm. We should be selling bulk rhizomes by that season. So August 2017 will be the earliest I will be selling direct to the public. Unfortunately its a bit of a waiting game until we're growing a few hundred I just have to re-use everything I can!


That's all good thanks Stu. 

Any idea why we can't get the popular American rhizomes in Australia?? Like Citra, centennial, simcoe and Amarillo.


----------



## Grainer (3/5/16)

keen to swap for columbus,, my last plan failed


----------



## Stu Brew (3/5/16)

Matplat said:


> No-one seems keen to buy my first year (potted) plants off me, so I will pull them out and separate the rhizomes.
> 
> I've got cluster and EKG available, but I don't want to exchange, just sell.....


Hi mate. First years should be fine. Ive got a bunch too. We sell them for $5 each because they're good but wont produce first season like a rhizome does! I still have to wait and see how many of the first years come up after winter. We have a system to produce stock its just going to be way to cold for the next few months hops just wont grow in the cold short days. Best time for first years is off the initial growth in early spring for us down far south up until early january. They should be fine if you're in a semi tropical or tropical region....as you dont have the winter cycle!


----------



## Stu Brew (3/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> That's all good thanks Stu.
> 
> Any idea why we can't get the popular American rhizomes in Australia?? Like Citra, centennial, simcoe and Amarillo.


LOL any Registered hop is a trademarked and full rights go to the breeder and you need a licence to grow it! Trademarked hops is getting close to being opened up but still need a licence from the breeder. There should be some interesting things going around soon. Columbus if you can find it is good for citrus flavours....Centennial should be easy to find and Simcoe possibly not Registered anymore just a TM. Amarillo is still an R. The issue there is anything with a TM in the US lasts for 20 years on plants  in Australia its 7....the Coop is looking at importing and quarantining a bunch of interesting stock. Waiting on a price for the federal govenment. So get your dream lists worked out


----------



## Yob (3/5/16)

I've got some literature on that somewhere, will try to dig it up.. Was a while ago though so not sure if I'll find it easily


----------



## Matplat (3/5/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Hi mate. First years should be fine. Ive got a bunch too. We sell them for $5 each because they're good but wont produce first season like a rhizome does! I still have to wait and see how many of the first years come up after winter. We have a system to produce stock its just going to be way to cold for the next few months hops just wont grow in the cold short days. Best time for first years is off the initial growth in early spring for us down far south up until early january. They should be fine if you're in a semi tropical or tropical region....as you dont have the winter cycle!


Sorry, when i said first years i meant they have 1 seasons growth behind them from the original rhizome... so this year they will be into their second season. PM me if you are interested in them.


----------



## CmdrRyekr (3/5/16)

Columbus rhizomes would be awesome! Rare down under, would love some for my hop garden!


----------



## CheekyPanda (13/5/16)

Stu Brew said:


> ..the Coop is looking at importing and quarantining a bunch of interesting stock. Waiting on a price for the federal govenment. So get your dream lists worked out


Any further information on this Stu?


----------



## DU99 (13/5/16)

Crosby hops in USA offer phytosanitary certificates are available upon request.


----------



## CheekyPanda (19/5/16)

Have you had experience importing hops through these guys? It was my understanding you had to have them in quarantine for 6 months?


----------



## Stu Brew (20/5/16)

CheekyPanda said:


> Any further information on this Stu?


Ive had a response but nothing since my reply.....


----------



## Stu Brew (5/6/16)

DU99 said:


> Crosby hops in USA offer phytosanitary certificates are available upon request.


Might contact bloody BICON again with that.....no response yet....


----------



## sstacey (7/6/16)

I have some very well established Cascade in my garden. I would be happy to dig up for a swap for other varieties. I don't brew a lot of US beers so I wouldn't mind a change to some other varieties that suit English bitters if available. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## Stu Brew (8/6/16)

SPS said:


> I have some very well established Cascade in my garden. I would be happy to dig up for a swap for other varieties. I don't brew a lot of US beers so I wouldn't mind a change to some other varieties that suit English bitters if available. Let me know if you want some.


Im sorted on Cascade now! Just got 30 a couple of days ago. 

Essentially all im after now is Super Alpha......I really want it!


----------



## Hawko777 (20/6/16)

Anyone in Perth that has rhizomes to sell. Any of the C's would be good especially Citra and Cascade. But what else do you have.


----------



## sp0rk (20/6/16)

Hawko777 said:


> Anyone in Perth that has rhizomes to sell. Any of the C's would be good especially Citra and Cascade. But what else do you have.


You won't get Citra, it's a proprietary hop so only grown by the company that owns it


----------

